# Annapolis area group rides and classic ride routes?



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

I will be spending a few weeks in Annapolis and would appreciate any recommendations for group road rides and 2-3 hour road ride routes. Thanks.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Undecided said:


> I will be spending a few weeks in Annapolis and would appreciate any recommendations for group road rides and 2-3 hour road ride routes. Thanks.


Check out Potomac Pedalers They have lots of rides in VA and MD.

Rich


----------

